# Help needed with my Hymer



## JohnyH (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello
Happy New Year to you all.

I have a Hymer 584 can anyone tell me if it is possible to purchase a new curtain for around the drop down bed, if so where from and how much are they.

Regards
John


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Wife made a new one for us using the old one as a pattern.

Failing that its probably Brownhills at the moment.

Regards


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Contact peter Hambilton at Preston - they can get you Hymer spares without any problem and may have one in stock. They are certainly readily available as a replacement part.

Chris


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

For a first class service, go here: http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

or direct to Hymer at;

HYMER Aktiengesellschaft
Postfach 1140
D-88339 Bad Waldsee

Telefon:
Verkaufsniederlassung: +39 7524/999-106
Reparaturwerkstatt: +39 7524/999-116

I have always found them very helpful and very fast!

Or, if you don't mind waiting a few weeks or months, Brownhills.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Olliekuma (Jul 20, 2011)

*Hymer Curtains*

Hi
The easiest and cheapest is to use the old ones as a patten, buy some material and run them up yourself using a sewing machine. Why pay ridiculous prices by going to the likes of Brownhills or whoever now.
I have just made a complete set for the 544, using end of line top quality fabric, for just less than two hundred pounds. You can select your own colours this way and you can buy a far better quality fabric.
Good luck
Tony


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*curtains*

have hymer 584 1996 have been quote £220 plus vat for full set of curtains, have yet to get quote from Peter Hambiltons recommended source - Truline in Preston ask for carol. We are having full reupholster and curtains.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

I was quoted 186 eoros + vat by Hymer in Bad Waldsee in October last year for the bed curtain, needless to say did not buy it


----------

